# The Olympics Reach Middle Earth!



## bunnywhippit (Feb 12, 2002)

Since the Winter Olympics are on, and since this forum has many interesting topics such as LOTR Theme Park, it got me thinking - if ME was to hold Olympics, what sort of sports would they have?

Archery is a pretty obvious choice. Maybe they could play it with a twist and have "how many Orcs shot in 30 seconds"; points given for originality in shooting, multiple arrow shots etc etc. 

Oh, and would it be teams like the Mirkwood Elves and Hobbits of Southfarthing? Who do you think would win what and what would their specialities be?

Maybe there could be a smoke ring competition as light entertainment?


----------



## Legolam (Feb 12, 2002)

Long distance orc chasing

Mountain climbing up the sides of Mount Doom

Sliding down rocky slopes (like in the Hobbit! And a bit like the luge!)

Tree climbing (there's a lot of that in LOTR!)

Horse racing (Shadowfax would win that one!)

Can't think of any more right now, but I'll be back!


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 12, 2002)

Yay! I love Long Distance Orc Chasing! LMAO!

Oh, and we need some Elf Boating. And some White Water Horse Racing (Ringwraiths at the Ford).

I suppose you could have the long jump, only it would be jumping from land onto Buckleberry Ferry.


----------



## Talierin (Feb 12, 2002)

Wizard Polo-Orthanc vs. White Riders

Sight Contest-See who can see the furthest


----------



## Bill the Pony (Feb 12, 2002)

An early version of waterpolo. Note the much larger similarities to the original polo game than the current form of waterpolo.

(with thanks to Maedhros)


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 12, 2002)

Dwarf tossing?


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh how could i forget Dwarf tossing?! LOL! Oh, i've just been sent a memo - apparently Gimli son of Glóin declines to participate in that event this year. 

I like the Sight Seeing contest! Palantirs are, of course, banned from that competition. 

The waterpolo certainly looks like fun...


----------



## Diabless (Feb 12, 2002)

*Smoke Rings*

Best smoke Southfarthing weed smoke rings (called this but it's the best and most elaborate shapes that win (size does not count- Magic is prohibited)
I nominate Merry and Pippin!


----------



## Beorn (Feb 12, 2002)

AWW! MANN!

You took my idea! Dengen and Cir can verify that. I suggested it arounds New Years, as a way to wake the board up a bit after Elessar's little adventure in not (stupid word filter!!!)p i s sing others off....But I've found we need no waking...

Both will vouch for me!


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 13, 2002)

Gotta be quick these days.

But who out of Merry and Pippin would win? I think Merry has the better chance, even if they are both playing on the same team. Doubles Smoke Rings. lol.


----------



## Legolam (Feb 14, 2002)

A Hobbit eating contest (oh dear, that sounds bad, I mean a contest in which hobbits eat a lot, not how many hobbits can you eat, although the Trolls could enter that one!)


----------



## tookish-girl (Feb 14, 2002)

Pippin would definately win the eating contest! Think Merry would get the Smoke Rings one.

What about skiing down Caradhas? 
Surfing at the Grey Havens?
What about a Miss Middle Earth beauty pagent?!?


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 14, 2002)

Surfing at the Grey Havens! LMAO! Who do you think would win that?!

Oh, Miss ME beauty pagent would be a hard one to call. I'm sure the Elf ladies would be battling it out for first place. Would Galadriel qualify for competition? Technically she's not ME born.

I'm glad you cleared all that up about the Hobbit eating contest Legolam, i thought that sounded a little too gruesome to be true.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 14, 2002)

I love it when I can give other people ideas from my threads! What would Gollum do in the ME Olympics? I'll have to think about that one.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 14, 2002)

Gollum is entered in 800 metre sneak

We'll have to keep the drug testers away from the smoke rings contest!


----------



## Gnashar_the_orc (Feb 15, 2002)

*Hmm...*

Realistically, they would probably compete on horseback riding, archery, sword-fighting... I wouldn't think much of smoke-ring contests as smoking is bad for your health!


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 15, 2002)

Gollum should be in all the swimming competitions. He should also be a judge so no nasssty hobbits would win!


----------



## Elbereth (Mar 7, 2002)

What about "Snow walking"...Legolas would be sure to medal in that sport.

And then there is "Tree climbing"...which the elves of Lothlorien has a strong advantage.

And then there is "Table Dancing"...which the Hobbits would be a sure to win a few medals in. 

And "Long Distance Walking"...I think Aragorn, Legolas, and Gimli would consecutively win medals in this sport...although the Ents would give the boys some real competition though.


----------



## Tarien (Apr 4, 2002)

I am an archer, so this would be the Elven archery tournament.

***Come onto ridiculously hilly mallorn-field. During the course of the event the contestants must-
^Compose 2 origianal sonnets to Elbereth
^Discover new gymnastics-routine-plus-shot
^Score perfectly on the 300 meter grasshopper shot
^Build a take-down flet from which the entire course can be shot
^Repair bow
^make own arrows

please add to this!!


----------



## Istar (Apr 4, 2002)

You missed duck/orc shoot: how many can you nail in 5 minutes? And a distance competition: try to hit a target a mile away!


----------



## Goldberry344 (Apr 4, 2002)

teaching little men in shorts how to sword fight (right, my Aunt Lobelia thats what Boromir was doing, the Pervy Hobbit Fancier!) 

Gondor vs. Rohan...??


----------



## Tarien (Apr 5, 2002)

Of course! But I kinda got it with the grasshoper thing.


----------



## elvish-queen (Apr 7, 2002)

Elvish-vaulting (gymnastics on horseback)
Show-jumping competition (one for with saddle and bridle, one without)

Guess what I am passionate about? 

Oh, and i guess elvish-gymnastics


----------



## isilior (Apr 7, 2002)

how many mushrooms can a hobbit pick and eat in x number of minutes

how quickly can any character solve riddles (correctly, mind you!)

hum dum dee dumm... *thinking*

was mountain-climbing already mentioned? or at least a trudging-through-snow race...

incantation contest? nah, they'd probably end up killing each other...


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 8, 2002)

How about Twister World Championships!
...or, for the Rodeo minded...
Bronc Riding
Dragon Ridinf (they never mentioned bulls in LotR)
Drinking Contests
btw:Elvish Queen, do they have Rodeos in South Africa?


----------



## shadowfax_g (Apr 9, 2002)

No-sleep endurance contest
Tresure Hunting in Mordor

That's all I could think at the moment.
Will be back when I got more.


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 11, 2002)

Haircare Contest!
Contestants must:
Swim the Anduin
make shampoo and a leave in condit. treatment from things they find in the wild
climb a tree no less than 100ft
put hair in an elaborate braid, bonus points for speed and style
climb a mountain, minus points if their hair is messed up
fight a balrog to dry their hair, minus points if they get the frizzies!


----------



## Inzilbêth (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shadowfax _
> *Haircare Contest!
> Contestants must:
> Swim the Anduin
> ...



*rollingonthefloorlaughing* *beingconvulsedwithlaughter*
That's a really good one!!! I love it.


----------



## Inzilbêth (Apr 13, 2002)

And where did these actions take place??
Where would be the final competition?
And did any of the participating areas have some kind of national anthem??
Gondor-the horns?
And was Mordor one of the participator??

I think Galadriel would be one of the umpire!!
And Gandalf for my part Gollum can be one of the umpire too!

And the olympic fire where did it come from?? Mordor?
And who would be the best from every country to bring it to which place??

Mhmhmh
Inzilbêth


----------



## tom_bombadil (May 4, 2002)

gollum hunting
singing compitieons (which tom bombadil would win)
most orcs killed in 30s compitieon ( gimli would win that one or maybe treebeard)


----------



## Tarien (May 6, 2002)

Nah, bombadil. For singing, I say Yavanna, or at least Luthien. For quick orc-killing, gotta be Legolas, or no, one of the valar. Varda perhaps (yes Elbereth, you win!)


----------



## Shadowfax (May 7, 2002)

Bobsledding on Boromir's dinnerplate shield down Caradras. (M&P would win) or the four man bobsled for our favorite hobbits.


----------



## Niniel (May 7, 2002)

Or maybe... Eagle-flying (who can fly the fastest on an eagle), as a sort of horse-riding. 
And Rowing down the Anduin in an Elven boat.
I liked the skiing down Caradhras and the hobbit eating contest!


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Feb 11, 2006)

(Is it time for this thread to have a *bump*?)


----------

